# I can't take it no more!



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

We recieved a small amount of rain last night and tonight has a 40% chance of showers. Thats pretty good odds around these parts for a little cool down tomorrow morning. I just checked the forecast, calling for clouds and managable winds of up to 15 mph tomorrow. I haven't hunted predators (coyote only, this time of year) since June 18th. I'm planning a trip tomorrow morning into an area that I have never hunted, taking the Ranger out at 4am, and with any luck, be hidden under a bush by 5. You're free to come along if you can get here. Bring gun and ammo, camoflage, license, and a good sense of humor, I will take care of the rest.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

If only Jim, best of luck!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like a good time to me. I'm ready for some cooler weather and hunting.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Good luck, be careful--the heat in dark (camouflage) is dangerous. Drink plenty take plenty!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Well, I hit the road at 3:30am and was in position on my first set as soon as the sun gave me enough light to shoot safely. Nothing on the first set, played the jack blues for over 25 minutes, moved on. Second set brought a coyote in using coyote pup distress behind a cottontail. Flubbed the shot, had him (or her) at 50 yards , drew a minute amount of blood, possible lung shot by the look of it. Not much of trail to follow, after 80 yards the trail was cold. Moved on. Next set had nothing, fourth set brought another coyote, scented me at 75, I took a poke at him but couldn't connect. Heating up now and decided to call in quits. My shooting sucked today. Should have had both those dogs, but couldn't hold it together. Oh well, next time. At least I got a beautiful sun-rise and the smell of freshly rained on desert. I told you guys to come along, I could have used a shooter.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats to bad Jim. I'm sorry I just couldn't make it!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wish I'd have been there for you JT.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I hear you JT, had one jumping around my place on Sun., Cindy seen something hopping around the barn like a kangaroo and yelled at me as I was in the garden, hoping maybe it was a fawn as I haven't seen any this year. When I spotted it I could see it was this year's pup, got the 250, went out to the cabin and seen him hopping over to my cross fence. WELL I did the exact same as last year and in the same spot, with the barb wire and page fencing and 5 ft. of grass growing in it I shot and off he took, when i finally weed whacked along the fence last year it was no problem as I shot 2 through it, OH Well-- live and learn!!HA!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

So how did the weed whacking go today Rick ? LOL


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I don't give up easy. I will hit it again tomorrow morning. Going to an area just minutes away from home. Haven't hunted it since Aug. 17th of last year (I actually keep track of this, its a disease). Took out one that day, and hope for the same tomorrow. So get your gear ready and be here before sun-up. As always, you bring license, camo and gun, I'll bring the rest, including spontanious humor and at times, horrible shooting.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> So how did the weed whacking go today Rick ? LOL


 Well I actually weed whacked between the cucumbers in a rain storm after we filled a big order, so far behind, what with the rental renovations taking up so much time and expense!! And have to get ready for the garlic harvest in a couple of weeks. Actually hired a guy to help Cindy with the Reno's which is a first. OH I'll get that cross fence done, just have to figure out when-- maybe night shift?


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Got too hot so I called it quits. Seen absolutly no coyote. Very little sign of them even in the area. Did, however call in a predator just the same. This Grey Fox appeared during set number two. Came in to a rabbit distress/coyote pup distress. He showed himself, then wormed back into the brush. I switched over to Rat Duet on the Foxpro and he came on in. Meandered about the call then smelled my boot prints and wormed back out. I took a short video and some pictures, as the feller is out of season.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice pics JT, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

They are cool looking little critter's, nice photo's Jim.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice gray there, JT. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

nice pics they sure are pretty animals


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

hassell said:


> Well I actually weed whacked between the cucumbers in a rain storm after we filled a big order, so far behind, what with the rental renovations taking up so much time and expense!! And have to get ready for the garlic harvest in a couple of weeks. Actually hired a guy to help Cindy with the Reno's which is a first. OH I'll get that cross fence done, just have to figure out when-- maybe night shift?


 Maybe a good dose of round-up in your cross fence problem areas, it will kill everything there but the other side of the coin is they might use it as a walk way as well.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Maybe a good dose of round-up in your cross fence problem areas, it will kill everything there but the other side of the coin is they might use it as a walk way as well.


 We don't use that stuff around here besides most of the tall grass has died except the burdock and thistle. And the rest of the fields have regrown in so I'm back to square one.


----------

